# kure beach report



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

i just left kure from surf fishing. first of all my mom has a honda so i have to disassmble my cart for it to fit in her trunk. well today i forgot the wheels  so i didnt take everything out on the surf. i had a few solid hits but hooked none. i saw a man catch a few drum using live shrimp . i had out 3 rods with fresh frozen shrimp from a seafood market, i could find no place with fresh shrimp. it was low tide anyway so i will try again at high . does anyone know of a place in kure to get fresh shrimp this time of year?


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Question is. Where do you get live shrimp, much less fresh shrimp this time of year? Good luck.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yer best bet is going to be at a true seafood market,and even then its gonna be a tough find,but when these places get fresh its normally from LA,ALA,etc and is kept on ice instead of freezing.the big supermarkets will only take fresh frozen from these same areas because they buy much more at a time and they don't want their product spoiling too quickly.


----------



## fishhunt365 (Sep 14, 2009)

dude i hate saying this but,harris teeter


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Did you try Tru Value in CB? I do my first stop at Seaview Crab co. On my way into FF. They are the blue seafood market on the right between Monkey Junction and CB.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

tru value has frozen 7 live shrimp. live is to expensive. i buy my shrimp from that tackle store near cvs


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I remember those days of having my mom or dad drive me to a fishing spot. Don't worry those days will be over soon. Once you can drive it is a lot easier to get to your favorite fishing spot. Good luck on your next trips!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Go up to seaview crab company as your heading back towards wilmington. It will be on the left near pilots ridge. Island tackle and hardware would also be a good place as they are not off the island but I dont know if they have shrimp right now.


----------



## KCR (May 21, 2009)

Fished Fort Fisher Easter weekend and had a great run of nice blowtoads (20+) fishing 2 hrs before and after high tide. Wind was kickin 20+ with a shower here and there but it was worthwhile trip. Trying again in 2 weeks, hopefully water warms up by then, was only in mid 50's.


----------

